# Free 510 offer no longer?



## OrangeandBlue33 (Dec 15, 2003)

I called Dish an hour ago asking about upgrading my system. Based on what I was reading here I inquired about the 510 special upgrade. She said they had that available for $99 and a 1 year commitment. I then asked about the Free upgrade for a 2 year commitment and she said they are no longer offering that. Any other expriences out there?

She also told me that I could get a 301 with a UHF remote, which I now found from reading here that is incorrect. It's getting frustrating trying to get a straight answer when trying to upgrade my system.

Almost making me consider going back to cable after being a loyal E* customer for over 5 years.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

you forgot to wisper "credit card autopay" into their ear.


----------



## OrangeandBlue33 (Dec 15, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> you forgot to wisper "credit card autopay" into their ear.


<laughing> Well, I didn't mention the autopay, I just called the technical line with a technical question about my old receiver and gradually got more and more information about an upgrade until he finally said the magic words and told me that I could indeed get the 510 for free. He didn't even force the issue about the autopay.

Much better Customer Service this time around. I guess it's a crap shoot as far as what kind of service personel you'll get when you call. Overall, I'm happy with the deal right now. Hopefully the install will go well next week.


----------



## nightstick911 (Dec 20, 2003)

I had this same problem and called 4 different CSR's that all told me I only qualify for the 1 year deal at $99. the csr's could not tell me why the 2 year deal wasn't available for me. (i have CC auto pay).

I then talked to a supervisor who said the 2 year deal is only for dish customers that signed up before November 2002. I've only been with dish for exactly one year (dec 30th).

he did meet me half way and only charged me $50 for the 510 and only a one year commitment. install date is Jan 12th.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I actually would have preffered the $50/1yr over my Free/2yr arrangement. With all of the changes coming to D* with the Newscorp buyout, 2yrs is a long time to commit. I hope E* keeps up with them for the sake of us tech folks.


----------



## bar1203 (Jan 5, 2004)

The reason you got those answers is because e* is pushing the 1yr to get upfront $$$ instead of giving away the rcvr. this was mostly due to a 510 shortage at the time. there also could be a chance that you just didnt qualify for the 2yr option, i believe you had to be a customer since nov 2002 to qualify for the 2yr/free option.


----------

